# Magia por categorías > Mentalismo >  Libros PNL

## neotetsu

Hola, este es mi primer mensaje en el foto asi que un saludo a todos los compañeros que lo visitais!! 
Mi cuestion es que llevo ya un tiempillo buscando información sobre la programacion neurolinguistica (la conozco gracias a Derren Brown, porque sinceramente desconocia de su existencia totalmente) y me parece que es una materia muy interesante como para quedarse en anecdotica. Entonces, estaria interesado en que si podrias hacerme el favor, que me recomendaseis libros que hablen de ello.
Muchas gracias!

----------


## pujoman

el libro que yo tengo es "el aprendiz de brujo" es de PNL y es de Alexa Mohl, creo q al corte ingles esta sino en cualquier buscador te saldra.

saludos

PD: Hay notas de conferencia de Banachek que estan muy pero que muy bien. eso si, en ingles.

----------


## neotetsu

Muchas gracias pujoman. Intentare buscar el libro que me mencionas   :Wink:

----------


## MaxVerdié

¿De verdad crees que lo que hace derren Brown es programación neurolingüística?

La PNL está en pañales, y a día de hoy, no es más que una seudociencia sin mayor valor real... aunque interesante de estudiar, pero poco probada, la verdad.

Un saludo.

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Te sugiero estudiar el Método Silva. Hay montones de libros sobre ese método con el cual, bajo la premisa de autodominio de la mente, se pueden lograr muchas cosas. En lo personal lo uso en mi vida diaria y funciona perfectamente, inclusive con mis pacientes.

----------


## neotetsu

Como os he comentado estoy muy verde en este tema, asi que toda recomendacion y/o informacion que me proporcioneis os la agradecere de sobremanera. Bladimir no habia escuchado nada sobre dicho metodo, gracias por tu aportación   :Wink:

----------


## MAGO_DAVISSINHO

Hola PujoMan ¿que tal ese libro? 'El Aprendiz de Brujo' .. estoy apunto de comprarmelo .. y quiero la opinión de alguien que lo tenga y lo halla estudiado .. 
de antemano gracias ..  :Smile1:

----------


## winehouse

El mejor libro sigue siendo el primero. Fue escrito por los fundadores de la PNL Richard Bandler y Joe Grinder. Su libro se llama "Frogs into princess".

----------


## logos

> El mejor libro sigue siendo el primero. Fue escrito por los fundadores de la PNL Richard Bandler y Joe Griffin. Su libro se llama "Frogs into princess".


      Una pequeña aclaración...el primer libro teórico serio escrito por Bandler y Grinder es "La Estructura de la Magia"...en dos tomos...que se considera el acta de nacimiento de la PNL...

       Y hablando de PNL...puede ser interesante leerlo y algunas aplicaciones a la psicoterapia pueden ser útiles....pero para presentaciones de mentalismo sólo le veo uso como material para "patter"...para la pseudo explicación que  se le quiera dar a los efectos...también pueden ser útiles para extraer tips que ayudan en el "cold reading"...pero hasta ahora los métodos clásicos no tienen mucho que envidiarle....

----------


## J.C.

Disculpen la corrección, pero no es Joe Griffin, es John Grinder.

----------


## logos

> Disculpen la corrección, pero no es Joe Griffin, es John Grinder.


Ya me parecía que algo no cuadraba en ese nombre!!!....Me dió pereza buscar y confirmar!!!...en fin....edito y corrijo....

----------

